# Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???



## fischaBVB (3. November 2016)

Hallo Boardies,

mir wurde für mein Belly Boat das Dragonfly 5 DVS empfohlen.

Bin jetzt aber ein bisschen verwirrt, da ich ja "meistens" im Flachwasser (2-8 m) unterwegs bin und das Dragonfly "nur" einen Sendewinkel von 25 Grad (2D- Ansicht) hat.

Wäre es nicht besser einen größeren Sendewinkel zu haben??

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## allegoric (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Hi,

ich hatte damals auf meinem Belly ein Lowrance Elite 4 installiert. Das ging sehr gut. Du darfst aber nicht erwarten mit der geringen Geschwindigkeit des Bellys große Fischsicheln zu sehen. Dir wird sehr zuversichtlich die Tiefe, Temperatur und natürlich die Bodenbeschaffenheit anzeigen (und kleine Schwebeteilchen). Alles andere ist Wunschdenken . Für diese Anzeigen reicht ein "geringer" Abstrahlwinkel vollkommen. DSI / Downscan und wie die anderen Spielereien heißen, wirst du nicht viel erkennen können, weil die meist eine bestimmte, konstante Geschwindigkeit brauchen, um vernünftige Bilder zu produzieren. Für Sidescan trifft das eben genannte auch zu mit dem Zusatzhinweis, dass du sowieso nur dein Hintern / Füße stets auf dem Bild sehen würdest (aber das hat dein Gerät nicht). Ich würde für das Belly ein Gerät nehmen, was preiswert ist, aber gut Bodenbeschaffenheit anzeigt. 

Auf meinem Boot habe ich selbst das Raymarine Dragonfly Pro aber v.a. wegen dem Zusatzfeature eigene Karten zu erstellen udn das auf ein Mobilgerät zu streamen. In deinem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich auf ein kostengünstigeres Gerät wechseln wie Lowrance Hook 4x oder wenns teurer sein darf und ein fetterer Bildschirm (halte ich aufm Belly für hinderlich) ein Garmin Striker 5 DV. Da haste auch GPS und kannst dir Stellen markieren.


----------



## fischaBVB (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Danke für Deine Antwort.

 Mein Plan sieht folgendes vor.

 Werde mir im Winter für das Belly einen Rahmen bauen, um dort einen kleinen E- Motor (Rhino Cobold V18) samt Batterie zu befestigen.

 Dann wollte ich (nachdem ich grob den Spot per Gewässerkarte eingeschränkt habe), eine Runde mit dem E- Motor drehen und dabei rausfinden wo Struktur oder eben Fische sind.

 Dann wird gepaddelt und gefischt.

 Das mir Down Scan oder eben auch nur die 2D- Ansicht bei geringer Fahrt oder Drift nicht sooo tolle Bilder liefert ist mir bewusst.

 Da ich aber schnell eine große Fläche abscannen will habe ich gedacht das ist mt einem großen Sendekegel einfacher???


----------



## MaxWax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Guten Abend fischaBVB,

Ich habe das Dragonfly 5 DVS selber am Bellyboat verbaut 
und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.Ich hatte mich damals bei Herrn Schlageter im Echolotzentrum beraten lassen. Da ich meistens vertikal vom Belly fische,ist dort der hochauflösende Downscan wunderbar. Dein Vorhaben mit einem E-Motor habe ich auch bereits getestet und bin zufrieden. Für mich war damals der Bildschirm des Dragonfly von der Größe fürs Belly am angenehmstens,gerade wenn du Downscan und normales Echolot im Splitscreen betreibst. 

P.S. Bei Fischdeal gibt es gerade astreine Geberhalterungen von Scotty,bzw. Bellyboat Halterungen für Ruten/Echolot/Geber sofern man handwerklich oder zeitlich dem nicht selber nachgehen kann.

Gruß Max


----------



## MaxWax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Solltest du dir übrigens einen Rahmen für z.B. E-Motor etc bauen wollen,kann ich 30mm Boschprofile in schwarz empfehlen.Lassen sich wunderbar auf Wunschgrösse im Baukastenprinziep bestellen


----------



## fischaBVB (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*



MaxWax schrieb:


> Solltest du dir übrigens einen Rahmen für z.B. E-Motor etc bauen wollen,kann ich 30mm Boschprofile in schwarz empfehlen.Lassen sich wunderbar auf Wunschgrösse im Baukastenprinziep bestellen



Genau das ist der Plan!!!


----------



## fischaBVB (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*



MaxWax schrieb:


> Guten Abend fischaBVB,
> 
> Ich habe das Dragonfly 5 DVS selber am Bellyboat verbaut
> und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.Ich hatte mich damals bei Herrn Schlageter im Echolotzentrum beraten lassen. Da ich meistens vertikal vom Belly fische,ist dort der hochauflösende Downscan wunderbar. Dein Vorhaben mit einem E-Motor habe ich auch bereits getestet und bin zufrieden. Für mich war damals der Bildschirm des Dragonfly von der Größe fürs Belly am angenehmstens,gerade wenn du Downscan und normales Echolot im Splitscreen betreibst.
> ...



Danke Max,
sieht der Down Scan bei langsamer Fahrt bzw. Stillstand nicht komisch aus??


----------



## MaxWax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Hmm, ich glaube da fehlt mir die Referenz zu einem "normalen" Downscan mit langsamer Fahrt. Nutze das Echo halt nur am Belly und schneller als gefühlte 3km/h mit Rückenwinde und Wadenkrämpfen hatte ich es noch nicht im Einsatz. Aus welchem PLZ Bereich kommst du, dann könnte man sich das am Wasser einfach mal zusammen angucken


----------



## fischbär (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Das geht ohne Probleme. Man kann im Downscan gut Kraut und Fischschwärme in Bodennähe unterscheiden. Ein größerer 2D Winkel bringt jetzt nicht so viel. Was will man denn machen wenn man einen dicken Fisch sieht? Jedes Mal versuchen die Brasse / Karpfen mit dem Gufi anzulocken?
Man sieht dank Downscan gut Fischschwärme, mit dem engen Winkel sieht man auch Fische und vor allem die Struktur hervorragend. Und mehr braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## fischaBVB (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*



MaxWax schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube da fehlt mir die Referenz zu einem "normalen" Downscan mit langsamer Fahrt. Nutze das Echo halt nur am Belly und schneller als gefühlte 3km/h mit Rückenwinde und Wadenkrämpfen hatte ich es noch nicht im Einsatz. Aus welchem PLZ Bereich kommst du, dann könnte man sich das am Wasser einfach mal zusammen angucken



Ürsprünglich auch aus Hannover:vik:
 Jetzt Bayern!!!|bigeyes


----------



## MaxWax (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dragonfly 5 für mein Belly Boat???*

Tzzz fischaBVB in Hannover hätte man sich gut treffen können,komme ich auch rein zufällig her


----------

